# Beat Up Iver Johnson frames



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone have beat up Iver Johnson frames that they can't get rid of ? If you can sell and ship them reasonably ,, I would be interested in bringing them "HOME" . Let me know what you have . Worth a try . Thanks

 Scott


----------



## schwinnspastic (Mar 11, 2014)

*Bent Ivers*

yep I have a couple of them in the yard art pile , whats reasonable for dammaged goods ?
Mark


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 1, 2014)

Well  , I was able to get one from a neighbor in Maine ..(Thank You) .  Put up on the shelf . Made a little room for more on the left side . 

    I'm still looking . Frames need not be rideable ,or repairable . I just want to bring them "HOME" . Can't pay a lot with shipping , but let me know what ya might have ...

   Thanks for looking .


----------



## Iverider (Apr 1, 2014)

The streamline looks at home!


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 1, 2014)

I have two 28" wheeled frames that I'm not currently doing anything with. You can see them here
http://www.fattiretrading.com/iver_frames.html


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 1, 2014)

Building code calls for 16" OC.  those are too close & most will have to be removed off premise.  I'm on my way down now to help you


----------



## Kombicol (Apr 2, 2014)

Selle Storika!
Nice


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 13, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> Building code calls for 16" OC.  those are too close & most will have to be removed off premise.  I'm on my way down now to help you




  Thanks Yankeedoodler for another frame  .. Thanks to Krautwaggen and Scrubbinrims too for past acquisitions to the "shelf"


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 29, 2014)

Still looking .....any Iver frames out there that you want to sell ? email me with what you have  . Need not be useable .    ivrjhnsn@aol.com

  Thanks for considering .


  Scott


----------



## kz1000 (Apr 29, 2014)

I've got a nice paint womens one for you, You need to make the 10 minute trip to come get it. Rick


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 11, 2014)

Still on the look-out  . . . Here's the latest one .. What Iver do you want to get rid of ?? Would like to bring it "home".  Thanks for your consideration .


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 23, 2014)

Still on the lookout for Iver Johnson frames . Bump to refresh ,, hopefully not to annoy .. Thanks for looking .


----------



## theyankeedoodler (May 23, 2014)

I have this little beater


----------



## Handyman (May 25, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> I have this little beater




That "little beater" looks like its in pretty good shape!  Bring it to the Fitchburg show Wally, there will be a section there for childrens bikes. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 27, 2016)

Well, they are still coming back "home" . This one Thanks to Jesse McCauley .  Need a bigger shelf now.


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 29, 2016)

whoarder!


----------



## the freewheeler (Mar 5, 2016)

Are you telling me that you don't have a 24" truss frameset in that collection!?!?

I'd be happy to do a swap with you on my truss roadster!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 6, 2016)

bowersmb said:


> Are you telling me that you don't have a 24" truss frameset in that collection!?!?
> 
> I'd be happy to do a swap with you on my truss roadster!




 Believe it or not, I only had one that Wally aka Theyankeedoodler  pried it out of my cold dead hands. As you are finding out, a very tough size to find.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 16, 2019)

Well it's been 3 years since my last asking, so, if anyone has Iver Johnson or Lovell Diamond frames that are not repairable and would sell reasonably.  I'm interested. My shelf is to preserve them and keep them from being china scrap . And of course to satisfy my problem, ,issue ?  obsession ? Thanks for looking.


----------

